# HELP! Abandoned puppies! Need info ASAP!



## Karen519

*Jersey's Mom*

Jersey's Mom

I have no experience with puppies, but I'm thinking if you call and ask a vet or an emergency vet on how to care for them, they would tell you.

or

sure there's info on the internet.

CLICK HERE: 
http://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...a9126a6e&bpcl=35277026&ion=1&biw=1246&bih=598


Your friend didn't see the Mom nearby?


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Just heard back from the rescue and they are going to send an email to members but aren't optimistic that someone will be able to help. Apparently their foster homes are overflowing as it is. Does anyone here know of any other rescues in or near Charlotte/Monroe, NC that I could contact. The first one I wrote to was SAFE Animal Haven. I also just sent a message to Angels Dog Rescue. Again, thanks in advance for any info you can give!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Karen519 said:


> Jersey's Mom
> 
> I have no experience with puppies, but I'm thinking if you call and ask a vet or an emergency vet on how to care for them, they would tell you.
> 
> or
> 
> sure there's info on the internet.
> 
> Your friend didn't see the Mom nearby?


Tried calling one vet and they only have a dispatcher on for emergencies. I'm off to class with Oz right now but will contact the 24 hour emergency vet when I get back to see what info I can get. Thanks for the suggestions.

Unfortunately, no. There was no mom nearby. I'm wondering if she perhaps didn't die and that is why the pups were dumped? (Since it's a lot more work and expense to raise the puppies without a mom to do all the work). Regardless of the reason: I hate people.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Karen519

*Julie*

Julie

Praying the emergency vet will give you some advice. Poor Babies.


----------



## kwhit

Goats milk would be better than whole milk if she has some. They need to be stimulated to go to the bathroom every time they eat, which should be every two hours. Wet either paper towels or a hand cloth with warm water and rub their genitals and rectum. They'll go... 

Also, they must be kept warm, but not too warm. This is really, really important. I kept my two warm by filling up the leg of a pair of panty hose with uncooked rice and put in the microwave. Just to get it warm, not hot. Wrap it in a towel, then you wrap this around the puppies and it stays warm for quite awhile. Or you can use a heating pad, (not the best choice, though), but NOT directly under the pups. I used one under the crate, worked okay. 

Here's some links:

Bottle Feeding Orphan Puppies

Canine Raising Orphan Puppies | Brightwood Animal Hospital

I raised/bottle fed a ton of kittens and I can honestly say that raising puppies is 100x more difficult. A lot more work. If I was closer I'd take them...


Found this:

*Rice socks*

Rice socks generally tube socks filled with rice. Yes, just plain old cooking rice. To make one, get a nice long thick tube sock and fill with rice. Tie one end by using the end of the sock to form a knot or use a think string. Whatever you use, make sure it is microwave safe. Plastic melts and metal won't work. To use, heat the rice sock in themicrowave for 2 to 3 minutes. Make sure it is not TOO hot. Every microwave is a little different so see what works for you. After you heat for a couple minutes, place it on your lap and make sure it doesn't get too hot.


----------



## Shalva

they are probably peeing and pooping a bit at this age... so she should keep an eye on them... puppy formula is available at petco/petsmart or goats milk would be better than whole milk using a regular human baby bottle with a nuk nipple on it... it will look big but they can handle it... no water at this age... all liquid will come from the bottle... they don't have a lap reflex yet... if your friend needs you can give her my email and I will get her my cell number and we can talk to get her through the night.... 
or message me and I will get you my cell number... wish I were closer i would take them ....


----------



## Jen & Brew

So so sad!!! I sure hope they'll be Ok.


----------



## kwhit

Shalva said:


> if your friend needs you can give her my email and I will get her my cell number and we can talk to get her through the night....
> or message me and I will get you my cell number...


Wow...that is _incredibly_ sweet of you to offer this. :dblthumb2 There's not too many that would do that...

Kind offers like that are what makes GRF a wonderful place to be a part of.


----------



## xoerika620xo

Wow I'm sorry I'm no help I just wanted to say I'm really sorry to hear about these puppies and I'm so glad you and your friend were kind enough to take them in. I really hope they will make it. Keep this thread updated 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Millie'sMom

It looks like you are in good hands with kwhit. the web resources are good. i have raised a litter of orphan puppies and a lot is trial and error. keeping them warm and hydrated are the most important things. 

good luck to your friend. feel free to message me if you or she needs to

i will be praying for your friend and those puppies


----------



## GoldenMum

Try Moore Labs Rescue, it is in Pinehurst. Deb has a heart of gold, she'll take them if she can!


----------



## Karen519

*Bump*

Bump

Thanks everyone who has posted!!


----------



## Hunter'sMom

You could also try Brother Wolf Animal Rescue, though I think they are closer to Asheville. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Thanks everyone for the information. I'm passing it all along and hoping tonight goes well for them. And thanks so much for the offers of on-hand assistance. Unfortunately, Kim has no internet and very limited use of her cell phone... so I personally doubt she'll take you up on that, but your caring response really means the world to me. 

On the bright side, S.A.F.E. emailed me back and someone has expressed interest in fostering the puppies. The folks from the rescue will call them tomorrow to make sure they realize the work and time that will be needed... fingers crossed that these incredibly generous people are up to the task! 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Jennifer1

Is there anyway a nursing mother dog could take them, assuming you could find a nursing mother. Not sure of the risk to the original litter though.


----------



## Wagners Mom2

I hope the rescue can take them. If not, I second trying Moore Labs. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519

*Jersey's mom*

JERSEY'S MOM

Praying the foster comes through for the puppies. Hoping your friend can help them until they do.

Where in North Carolina are they?


----------



## Deber

I am too far away for help, but have raised a few abandoned litters and the suggestions above are what I did. The rice in the sock works wonderfully and stays warm for a long time. It is mainly trial and error but I was able to buy puppy formula at my Vets to help. They made it, but feel it was luck and their will to survive.

Hope that interested party can take them and at least try. So very sad, but if they make it they will have a much better chance at loving homes because of the human care. So many pups are born in the wild and stay that way. Glad your friend found these little ones.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

The pups are currently in Polkton, about an hour east of Charlotte on 74.


----------



## Karen519

*Jersey's Mom*

Jersey's Mom

Please keep us posted-praying the foster agrees to take them, or that another rescue will take them. They probably can't survive very long at all without someone caring for them at 10-14 days old.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Ok, so the puppies are with me now and I'm still waiting to hear from the rescue. A little nervous that I haven't heard anything yet, but I think the folks that run the rescue may have day jobs too. Fingers still crossed that they can find someone... otherwise I'm going to contact the lab rescue mentioned above. 

Good news is I think they're a little older than originally thought. They move around too well to be 2 weeks old and were definitely lapping up a little milk at my friend's house. I am on my way to the feed store to see if I can find something better to give them (formula, goat's milk, whatever they might have). Then I'm going to try and get them cleaned up a little and snap a few pictures. Just wanted to drop in and update anyone who was wondering. Was a long work day, so I've been MIA for a while

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Jersey's Mom....I'm in Greensboro. If Moore Labs will agree to take them--if you can get them to me in GSO, I can help get them to them. Just let me know if I can help. 

If you get real desperate for a place for them to go, I'll talk to my husband. I have lots of time, but not a lot of money (since I'm laid off). But will do my best to help. I've never raised pups before though, so will need all the input I can get--and prayers that my husband will allow me to help.  

Keep us posted, please.


----------



## goldensrbest

I was on fb, someone from our home town posted a card board box was found,with 5 new born pups in it,one has died. I think of the pups, the one who dumped them,and the poor mother, what a horrible life she must have.


----------



## Karen519

*You Ladies*

Jerseys Mom and Wagners Mom: God Bless you both! YOU BOTH ROCK!

Goldensrbest: On Facebook were they talking about these puppies in North Carolina? Do they know what happened to the Mom?
Do you have the link?


----------



## goldensrbest

No, in our hometown,in indiana,are these pups ,i am speaking of, not the same, but puppies.


----------



## Karen519

*goldensrbest*

Goldensrbest

Thanks for answering!


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Well, I don't think I would call that lapping. They definitely couldn't handle it out of a dish. Silly me listened to her and didn't pick up any bottles right off... but they were able to handle small amounts poured out on the pee pads. I ran out and got some bottles, but they must have gotten their fill because they're sound asleep and show no interest in latching on. I'll try again in a little bit to see if they want some more. Still nothing out of the rescue. Tried emailing them and now waiting again. Knowing them as I do, if the problem was that the answer was no they would have just emailed me and told me that. So I don't know if they had an especially busy day or if they just weren't able to get up with the people for some reason but I figure I should hear something some time tonight. In the meantime, I'm emailing every local rescue I can find just in case. I already sent an email to Moore Lab Rescue as well. I have a feeling this is going to be a long night. 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Karen519

*Amazing*

You are one amazing woman for trying your best. Did you see Wagner's moms email?

Hope Deb of Moore labs anwers you-if not, someone on here I believe offered to put in a word for them.


----------



## Suni52

Can you use infant formula? I know the hospital I work at donates the expired formula to the SPCA, but I'm not sure if that's to feed the kittens or the puppies. 
You are such a superhero for doing this.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

I picked up some puppy milk formula to use for the time being. Got it right at the feed store where I get the boys' food.

I did see Wagner's Mom's post... it's an incredible offer! I'll keep everyone posted on what I hear.


----------



## Pointgold

A warm, damp (wrung out) washcloth can be used to wipe them to stimulate elimination. It simulates mother's slightly rough, warm tongue. I've used this recipe for milk replacement very successfully:
1/2 cup of evaporated milk with one cup of boiling water
1 teaspoon of Karo syrup
1 drop of pediatric multivitamin 
2 raw egg yolks 
1 tablespoon of whole plain yogurt. 
Heat to room temperature. 
You can substitute goat's milk for the evaporated mild and eliminate the water. Mix well. 
You may use puppy nurser bottles - shake the formula in the bottle to assure that it is mixed, or this can be tube fed if the puppies are not suckling well.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Photos anyone?
1. Big curly blonde girl
2. Little black girl
3. Little blonde girl
4. Little blonde boy
5. Little black boy


----------



## Belle's Mom

They are so adorable!


----------



## MercyMom

I am so sorry to hear about these poor pups!  I pray they get the help they need.


----------



## Jamm

They're so cute!!! Thank you for doing this for them<3 I hope they get the best of homes.


----------



## MercyMom

Jersey's Mom said:


> Well, I don't think I would call that lapping. They definitely couldn't handle it out of a dish. Silly me listened to her and didn't pick up any bottles right off... but they were able to handle small amounts poured out on the pee pads. I ran out and got some bottles, but they must have gotten their full because they're sound asleep and show no interest in latching on. I'll try again in a little bit to see if they want some more. Still nothing out of the rescue. Tried emailing them and now waiting again. Knowing them as I do, if the problem was that the answer was no they would have just emailed me and told me that. So I don't know if they had an especially busy day or if they just weren't able to get up with the people for some reason but I figure I should hear something some time tonight. In the meantime, I'm emailing every local rescue I can find just in case. I already sent an email to Moore Lab Rescue as well. I have a feeling this is going to be a long night.
> 
> Julie, Jersey and Oz


Hang in there dear! You're doing great!


----------



## Millie'sMom

It is fantastic that you are helping these pups. 

Don't forget to burp them, after bottle feeding.


----------



## MercyMom

Jersey's Mom said:


> Photos anyone?
> 1. Big curly blonde girl
> 2. Little black girl
> 3. Little blonde girl
> 4. Little blonde boy
> 5. Little black boy


Awww! They are so precious!


----------



## mylissyk

They are just itty bitty


----------



## Bentleysmom

aww they're so cute! Thank you for saving them! I would take that little black one if somebody is willing to clear it with Ky LOL


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Great news! One of the local rescues I contacted yesterday has gotten back to me and found a foster home for the puppies! I will be bringing them in to one of the vets that they work with this morning so they can get looked over and dewormed. Everyone is doing well this morning, except maybe me... I could use some sleep, lol.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## GoldenMum

Wonderful News! They are so lucky that you've got a big heart and fought for them! Bless you!


----------



## MercyMom

Jersey's Mom said:


> Great news! One of the local rescues I contacted yesterday has gotten back to me and found a foster home for the puppies! I will be bringing them in to one of the vets that they work with this morning so they can get looked over and dewormed. Everyone is doing well this morning, except maybe me... I could use some sleep, lol.
> 
> Julie, Jersey and Oz


That is so awesome! Thanks for the wonderful update.


----------



## Mac'sdad

*Puppies*

Great news! One of the local rescues I contacted yesterday has gotten back to me and found a foster home for the puppies! I will be bringing them in to one of the vets that they work with this morning so they can get looked over and dewormed. Everyone is doing well this morning, except maybe me... I could use some sleep, lol.

Julie, Jersey and Oz 



:smooch: Thanks for everything !!!!  Your SUPER !!!!!!


----------



## Millie'sMom

Jersey's Mom said:


> Great news! One of the local rescues I contacted yesterday has gotten back to me and found a foster home for the puppies! I will be bringing them in to one of the vets that they work with this morning so they can get looked over and dewormed. Everyone is doing well this morning, except maybe me... I could use some sleep, lol.
> 
> Julie, Jersey and Oz


Fabulous news. You did a wonderful job and helped save innocent babies.

Thank you. 

Now get some sleep while you can


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Millie'sMom said:


> Now get some sleep while you can


I wish! Time to get to work!


----------



## Golden4Life

Good news! Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## OutWest

That's great--I'm glad they're al going to be OK. You did a great job as emergency mom!


----------



## Karen519

*Julie*



Jersey's Mom said:


> Great news! One of the local rescues I contacted yesterday has gotten back to me and found a foster home for the puppies! I will be bringing them in to one of the vets that they work with this morning so they can get looked over and dewormed. Everyone is doing well this morning, except maybe me... I could use some sleep, lol.
> 
> Julie, Jersey and Oz


Julie: I admire you so much-you just jumped right in to help these puppies, even though you've never had any experience before! You are a brave and selfless woman! God Bless you and God Bless the rescue that took them!!!
Hope you get some sleep!


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Jersey's Mom said:


> Great news! One of the local rescues I contacted yesterday has gotten back to me and found a foster home for the puppies! I will be bringing them in to one of the vets that they work with this morning so they can get looked over and dewormed. Everyone is doing well this morning, except maybe me... I could use some sleep, lol.
> 
> Julie, Jersey and Oz


That is great news. So glad that the rescue is able to help you. Thanks for working so hard for them.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Unfortunately, I have a little bit of sad news. The little black girl didn't make it. What I thought was a really bad case of intestinal worms that had irritated her backside was actually an infestation of maggots. The infestation was too widespread for them to treat successfully, so she was humanely euthanized. RIP little girl.

The other puppies are doing better and eating lots in their temporary foster. They were brought to a woman who apparently used to raise daschunds and who has successfully nursed a few litters back to health for this rescue in the past. Once they are a bit stronger, they will move on to a permanent foster who has already been lined up. The verdict seems to be that they are 2.5 to 3 weeks old and do look to be retriever mixes. I'll continue posting updates from the rescue as I get them.

Thanks again so much to everyone who passed along information and encouragement during this time. This forum never fails to come through when someone (4 legged or 2) is in need. I couldn't have done it without all of you.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Karen519

*Julie*

Julie

You did everything you could-so very sorry about the little girl.
RIP, sweet one!

How many pups are there? 
Thank God for you and the woman fostering them and the rescue!


----------



## LibertyME

JM you've certainly earned your angel wings! The babies are precious! Fingers crossed for continued strength and loving homes!


----------



## Lilliam

Seriously, I love the people on this forum.
Jersey's Mom, you're a hero to these babies. And amazing networking from everyone.
Incredible people here. There may be ugliness in the world, but then there are people like you to counter them.


----------



## Jennifer1

So sorry about the little girl, but thank you so much for giving her some love and comfort and saving the rest of them


----------



## Bentleysmom

What you did was wonderful!! Thank you! And because of you that little girl knew love.....priceless! ♥


Jersey's Mom said:


> Unfortunately, I have a little bit of sad news. The little black girl didn't make it. What I thought was a really bad case of intestinal worms that had irritated her backside was actually an infestation of maggots. The infestation was too widespread for them to treat successfully, so she was humanely euthanized. RIP little girl.
> 
> The other puppies are doing better and eating lots in their temporary foster. They were brought to a woman who apparently used to raise daschunds and who has successfully nursed a few litters back to health for this rescue in the past. Once they are a bit stronger, they will move on to a permanent foster who has already been lined up. The verdict seems to be that they are 2.5 to 3 weeks old and do look to be retriever mixes. I'll continue posting updates from the rescue as I get them.
> 
> Thanks again so much to everyone who passed along information and encouragement during this time. This forum never fails to come through when someone (4 legged or 2) is in need. I couldn't have done it without all of you.
> 
> Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## coppers-mom

It is so much better that the little girl was loved and cared for and given a loving leaving instead of what could have happened.

The pups are cute and will hopefully be snapped up in no time. You done great!


----------



## Jersey's Mom

The rescue posted updated pictures of the pups, all cleaned up and looking adorable. They've decided to name them will a Fall theme. 
1. Pumpkin (female)
2. Autumn (female)
3. Butternut (male)
4. To Be Determined (male) - They are currently taking suggestions for a name for the little black boy.

If you'd like to check out the rescue's page on Facebook, there's a bunch more pictures of the puppies... in fact, they've kind of taken over the page! 

http://www.facebook.com/cpaws1?ref=ts&fref=ts

Looks like the 4 are doing really well!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## amy22

Awww..they are so cute..and you are their angel


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Just seeing this thread! Thanks for helping them..they are too cute! It stinks about the little black girl..rip sweet baby.. Hoping they find forever homes!


----------



## OutWest

I think the little boy should be call Halloween. 

They are adorable and you did a great thing!


----------

